# questions générales sur l'ipad



## corto one (21 Novembre 2011)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai dans l'idée d'acheter un ipad2.
seulement quelques question subsistent, elles vous paraîtront peut-être naïves mais je n'ai pas pris le temps jusque là de me pencher sur ce cas, bien que je suis un apple addict...

- peut-on synchroniser l'iphone sur l'ipad?
- la version 3 va-t-elle sortir dans peu de temps?
- quelle sont les différences réelles entre le WIFI et le 3g??
- peut-on switcher l'écran sur un autre moniteur, style écran led?

merci


----------



## Heatflayer (21 Novembre 2011)

Salut !

Pour répondre à tes questions :

- Tu ne peux synchroniser l'iPhone et l'iPad, tout du moins pas sur le même principe que tu synchronise ton iPhone avec ton ordinateur. Néanmoins, si les 2 embarquent iOS 5, iCloud te permet d'avoir les mêmes données sur les 2 appareils (en terme de contacts, calendrier, rappels, documents Pages/Keynote/Numbers et signets Safari).

- "L'iPad 3", si tenté que ça soit son appellation, n'a pas de date de sortie officielle. Il se murmure qu'il devrait arriver premier trimestre 2012, oscillant entre fin Février et mi Mars. Cependant rien n'est sûr (mais les indices se multiplient à droite et à gauche).

- L'iPad 3G n'a rien de transcendant dans l'absolu, si ce n'est qu'il embarque une puce GPS, et qu'il te permet évidemment d'avoir le net en 3G partout avec toi.

- Sur l'iPad 2 et iOS 5, la fonctionnalité AirPlay te permet de faire une copie de ton écran, uniquement via une &#63743;TV connectée à une TV. Nécessite un réseau wifi avec une bande passante correcte tout de même.

Voilà voilà j'espère avoir répondu à toutes tes questions de manière à ce que tout soit clair


----------

